# Eyemouth gc



## casuk (Dec 20, 2019)

Played there today such a lovely course and stunning views, the course is huge, not the most challenging but some great holes the 6th was something special and a 600y par 5 to contend with, really enjoyed my day even if it was a little boggy


----------



## ger147 (Dec 20, 2019)

The front 9 is good, the holes by the sea along the cliff tops are excellent.  The 7th is my favourite (the Par 4 after the 6th).  The back 9 isn't as strong and it's a lot wetter than the front 9.


----------



## casuk (Dec 20, 2019)

Aye mate front 9 is great I could spend all day there with that view, the 6th had my nerves going made the green tho and then 3 putted 😡  bogey on the big 600 + hole was happy with that, definitely want to play that again


----------



## KenL (Dec 31, 2019)

I play Eyemouth often, really enjoyable.

Surprised someone said it is not that challenging.  The back 9 is really tough as are a lot of the greens.


----------

